# Planning to build First Spec Home, Need Advice



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

No money, no job, never built a house before, I just see no way anyone's going to even lend you the money.
Your going to have to hire subs and there going to expect to get paid as soon as there done.
If you do not even know which way to go on a set of plans I just can not see you being able to work as your own GC. There's hundreds of things you have to know way ahead of time to make this work.
One way around this is to work with A GC and let him build a spec on your land when the house is sold you get your money for the land.
Sorry.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Let me get this straight:

You have zero experience in an industry that is prone to overruns (on schedules and budgets), during a time period where the same overall risky industry (including experienced individuals, Builders, and companies) are taking a massive beating. 

You have no idea how much it will cost you to build a spec house, yet, have very high hopes to come in at the lowest budget possible. 

You are now implementing your business plan, which is; to attempt to gain this extremely crucial financial experience....over the internet, by soliciting free advice from novices and strangers.

This is going to come across rude; but realistically, I'd say you're pretty much doomed to fail (a serious train wreck - I've seen it many, many times)......unless, someone with a heart of gold, and lots of free time = takes you under their very experienced and proven wing(s), and holds your hand through the entire build & sale.


----------



## ahb2012 (Apr 29, 2012)

Thanks for replying guys! You all knocked me down to reality. I believe that I should call up a local GC and ask to tag along with them for a while until I can get the hang of it. 

I just figured since it was a very small house that it would be simple and cheap for me to build. I planned on doing as much as I could on my own and with the help of family and friends such as painting, site clean up, landscaping, hanging drywall, etc. I have a family member that works for a cabinet company that could get me a really great deal on kitchen cabinets I also know a plumber and I know several people that could frame it for me. 

What do you all think will cost the most? framing? I had one quote for the foundation which was less than $5,000. 

Yes, I know I might be jumping the gun with talks of building a house with no job, no experience and little money, but what else can I do? I can't find a job and I have over $40,000 in student loans that I owe to the government. I don't want to defer the loans because the interest will keeping adding up and I will never be able to pay the money off. What would you do if you were in my situation?


----------



## TarheelTerp (Jan 6, 2009)

ahb: the point of the "knocking down" is that anyone proposing to build a home from scratch should be able to ANSWER these questions cold, from their own stores of knowledge and personal experience... 
they shouldn't be the one ASKING them.


----------



## ahb2012 (Apr 29, 2012)

TarheelTerp said:


> ahb: the point of the "knocking down" is that anyone proposing to build a home from scratch should be able to ANSWER these questions cold, from their own stores of knowledge and personal experience...
> they shouldn't be the one ASKING them.


TarheelTerp, I know this but you have to start at some point. There has to be a first. How can you ever get experience if you don't start at some point? Maybe the first thing that I should do is find a GC that I can go work under for a while until I can handle it on my own. I wanted to jump in right away because I feel it it a last resort and quick fix for my situation. I am a hard worker and can learn quickly though.

By the way, did I post this thread in the correct location? Is this even the correct forum to be asking these type of questions?


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

Ahb2012:
While your ambition is to be admired, the reality of the situation is not looking favourable for you. A construction loan for a self employed experienced builder is one of the more difficult loans to secure let alone an unemployed first timer. Even if you do get the funding, you need to be able to build and sell for more than your expenses. Sounds obvious, but not so easy. 

The US economy is already starting to show signs of rapid recovery. The housing market is some areas is in full swing. 
It may be prudent for you to just sit on that piece of land for a while and forget that you own it. After a while sell for a profit or revisit your plan. Maybe focus on the skills that the student loans afforded you in the first place. You're young, keep working at finding work. Things will turn around for you.

Not trying to be mean


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

And you know, I might do something really bizarre and crazy and hire an architect (or other competent type that can get drawings stamped), structural engineer again before trusting $30 cute internet blueprints. :yes:

Of course I go crazy and line up all the people I need for projects ahead of time too. I have a GC license myself but farm it all off to other GCs better than me. 

Land, cheap blueprints, greed as motivator? Doubt this can work out for you long term. Hope your wife is an actuary or a liability insurance person if you want to construct shacks.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

ahb2012 said:


> ...What do you all think will cost the most? framing? I had one quote for the foundation which was less than $5,000.


FWIW - I don't know where you are, or what the rates are like on your region, but $5000 for a foundation sounds like it may not include the cost of the concrete (labor only).


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

ahb2012 said:


> TarheelTerp, I know this but you have to start at some point. There has to be a first. How can you ever get experience if you don't start at some point? Maybe the first thing that I should do is find a GC that I can go work under for a while until I can handle it on my own. I wanted to jump in right away because I feel it it a last resort and quick fix for my situation. I am a hard worker and can learn quickly though.
> 
> By the way, did I post this thread in the correct location? Is this even the correct forum to be asking these type of questions?


You're asking the right questions in the right place. And I think that everyone here admires your gumption, but is advising you not to do this.

I've done a lot of carpentry/construction/renovation work over the years, but I wouldn't even consider building a whole house by myself.

Any possibility you could hire on with a contractor for awhile? The income, plus experience, would be invaluable.

AtlanticWBConst. is a contractor. Listen very carefully to him. :thumbsup:


----------



## rossfingal (Mar 20, 2011)

Hi!
What everybody else says!
We're General Contractors - before we were, we built some houses from
the ground up.

As a first time - things are going to take at least, twice as long as you think!
$5,000 for a crawl-space that size -
I don't really think so! (Thanks "AtlanticWBConst") 

You should have probably, have taken the time to read through the "Pinned", posts on this site - concerning quoting costs -
There are too many fluctuations, concerning local, labor and material prices.

If you do choose to proceed -
You should consult your local Code Enforcement Authority
(For instance - how many sets of blueprints are you going to need?!?)
These days - 1 to 3 sets, may not be enough!
(Some areas around here - you need 14 to 17 copies!)

If you have a "Menards" in your area - they have a variety of house plan,
packages which will include "almost", everything in the house.
See if they have one that is close to what you propose.
That may give you an idea, of some of the costs!
Notice, I said "almost"!
Usually, no "HVAC" (furnace, duct-work, AC...)
No excavation
No concrete (foundation, driveway(s), public/private sidewalks...)
No landscaping
No site preparation
No connection for sewer and water
No permits!

Good luck!! 

rossfingal


----------



## ahb2012 (Apr 29, 2012)

Thanks for all of the replies guys! I am located in Texas about about 100 miles east of Austin and 100 miles northwest of Houston. Construction cost here are a lot cheaper than in many other areas, plus its growing really fast. Although the plan that I posted has a crawl space, I plan to build it on a solid foundation. I have a cousin that does HVAC work that can give me a really good price (he owes me). As I said above, much of the work I can do on my own and with the help of friends and family. I think the major cost that I will have are in the framing, foundation, brick (I can do siding myself), wall texture, roofing, electrical, cabinet installation. 

Building houses is not something I just thought of to get out of debt, I have always wanted to be a home builder but it was something that I wanted to do after I got established (corporate career) in what I went to college for. Since the economy is the way it is and I can't seem to find a job, I figured it was a good time for me to create my own job (building spec homes). 

rossfingal, I looked up Menards locations and they apparently only have locations in the Midwest (I live in Texas). You wouldn't happen to know of any similar stores down here would you?

Do you all think that a house flip would be a better start for me instead of a full on new construction?


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

Well I sure do, but you will still have the business of that pesky mortgage. 

If you do decide to flip make sure you KNOW YOUR MARKET. Do not make the huge mistake of over improving. Todays Buyers are savvy and they will not pay more for something then they can reasonably get down the St.
Remember, the market sets the price not, how much you paid, or how much you need to break even, or much emotional attachment or memories you have in the home. Nobody cares.
Good luck


----------



## ahb2012 (Apr 29, 2012)

creeper said:


> Well I sure do, but you will still have the business of that pesky mortgage.
> 
> If you do decide to flip make sure you KNOW YOUR MARKET. Do not make the huge mistake of over improving. Todays Buyers are savvy and they will not pay more for something then they can reasonably get down the St.
> Remember, the market sets the price not, how much you paid, or how much you need to break even, or much emotional attachment or memories you have in the home. Nobody cares.
> Good luck


Thanks creeper! The only problems that I find with flipping is as you said the mortgage, and theft. The lot that I plan to build the two houses on are not to far from my house and I can always drive by to keep an eye on them. If I decide to flip I think I might move in the house until its complete. I just could not afford the loss of a thief stealing materials. Now that I think about it, not only would I have the mortgage to worry about paying I would also need money for the materials to fix up the flip so that may not work out as great as planned.


----------



## outburst (Sep 5, 2010)

I was looking for some info and ran across this discussion and wanted to tell you that what you paid for the lot is a good price. So u r off to a good start. if you have no construction experience, i would advise you to hold off until you find someone you trust to help you. In construction, your biggest hurdle is keep the your subcontractors or anyone else from taking advantage of you. I was once like you and i bought a lot and built a house and did good....BUT....i had construction experience. even so....i have built several more and made money on all but one....so it is still possible to lose your A### even if you know what u r doing. you will need house plans in order to secure a loan....go talk to the building dept(code enforcement) to find out if u need plans certified by an architect or not. if u do then dont buy internet plans as they are not certified. if u dont need certification then buy those internet plans....btw....dont pay more than $500-600 for plans of a house that size....just my two cents...


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

outburst said:


> dont pay more than $500-600 for plans of a house that size....just my two cents...


I hope we both know you did mean to post this. :laughing:

I guess Menard's sells generic drawings these days. Building a place ground up you will spend a fortune modifying the drawings and bringing them to code.

And the people who drew the cheap plans for sale at Menard's are not going to be found if you need them on your jobsite to resolve things. Your architect, structural engineer, home designer will be. 

Architects and structural engineers that work with me have calmed me down over the years. And they are much better than me when it comes to code inspections. Obviously they can modify and stamp drawings.

I dream of the day one will slip me $500 drawings for a ground up sticks and stones construction project even on Texas land. "GCB" is one of new fave shows by the way. I love good Christian stories involving Texans. 

I've hinted they are fun people. You will love working with one. I promise. And $500-600 for working drawing that could ever pass code is absurd.


----------



## outburst (Sep 5, 2010)

yes i meant what i said about $500-600 for a house the size he wants to build....if he wants to stay in budget. Also, the part i mentioned about being taken advantage of is a problem in contracting. He will go through this with all his subs. everyone thinks they should be paid more than contractor price. 500-600 dollars for plans on a 80-100,000 dollar house is what he should pay. if his plans are drawn right then he dont need his home designer to drive out to the construction site to hold his hand. if he wants one of those designers that offers counseling as well, then yes he should pay more.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

outburst said:


> yes i meant what i said about $500-600 for a house the size he wants to build....if he wants to stay in budget. Also, the part i mentioned about being taken advantage of is a problem in contracting. He will go through this with all his subs. everyone thinks they should be paid more than contractor price. 500-600 dollars for plans on a 80-100,000 dollar house is what he should pay. if his plans are drawn right then he dont need his home designer to drive out to the construction site to hold his hand. if he wants one of those designers that offers counseling as well, then yes he should pay more.


Scary. Blazingly scary!:wink:

People who draw for me could not come up with a decent looking outhouse that meets codes. 

Maybe he should hire a GC to manage this construction. I've never screwed my clients nor have my subs. I never charged more than was fair or I lost the bidding war.

Get a reality grip.


----------



## outburst (Sep 5, 2010)

*For Everyone's benefit*

I posted my opinion about the cost of house plans. That opinion still stands. NOW.....what do u suggest he pay for those same house plans?...$1000, $1500, $5000....while were at it....lets make it an even $10,000....lol....seriously, lay at price out here so we can see where u stand? Oh, and keep in mind that we both are in texas so prices here tend to be less than in the chicago area.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

outburst said:


> I posted my opinion about the cost of house plans. That opinion still stands. NOW.....what do u suggest he pay for those same house plans?...$1000, $1500, $5000....while were at it....lets make it an even $10,000....lol....seriously, lay at price out here so we can see where u stand? Oh, and keep in mind that we both are in texas so prices here tend to be less than in the chicago area.


Look. I don't know and that is the point. I would never suggest to price the work architects or structural engineers do for me. You are suggesting the OP buy shack drawings from a box store and plunk cheap construction from them on a piece of land. I am telling you it can never work out that simply and there is more to it! :no:


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

I suggest you sign up t our sister site CONTRACTORTALK.COM

http://www.contractortalk.com/f16/

And post in the business forum. You can get a lot of help there. Since what you are asking about is business, and not really DIY.


----------



## ahb2012 (Apr 29, 2012)

beenthere said:


> I suggest you sign up t our sister site CONTRACTORTALK.COM
> 
> http://www.contractortalk.com/f16/
> 
> And post in the business forum. You can get a lot of help there. Since what you are asking about is business, and not really DIY.


I believe that is the original site that I found, but it redirected me to this site when they asked the question are you a licensed contractor and I answered "no."

If its okay with you and the DIY Chatroom Management, I would like to continue this discussion. I truly appreciate all of the reply to my post and would like to keep all that answered updated on my progress. 

To all of those who are from other States in the US and Canada as well, I don't really think you all really realize how cheap it is to live in Texas. We can build mansions out here for under $200K. I remember watching the PBS show This Old House a while back and seeing the estimate for many different things on a home fix up, many of the things that were being done I have seen done here in Texas for thousands less. One example from the show was a tree that needed to be cut down in the Boston area and I believe it cost the home owner about $10k. Something like that where I am from would only cost about $300. So yes cost here are much cheaper than the rest of the nation, that is why Texas is the fastest growing State.


----------



## havalife (Mar 23, 2011)

You may be able to cut the tree down for $300 but do you think that is all you have to do?
I have not heard anyone mention the fact that the plans are showing a 2 story house. If anyone thinks they can have plans drawn for a 2 story and only cost $500 good luck, the best I have found would be $1 a sq'.. that is only on easy 2 stories.
You will be learning a lot along the way but you had better have the cash or means to complete the job.


----------



## havalife (Mar 23, 2011)

One more thing, you do know arch. plans do not have struc. included.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

havalife said:


> One more thing, you do know arch. plans do not have struc. included.


Hope you can clarify this post. 

My architects drawings could fly and even meet silly things like building code compliances. Many could even get my clients past historical preservation people. They tended to work with structural engineers who also filed drawings for me. :yes:

I am not saying $400 worth of "build a shack" drawings from Menard's could not work in Texas. And I am sure it is cheap to live in Texas. But at four any afternoon, you have to realize your are living in Texas. Big hats. No cattle.


----------



## havalife (Mar 23, 2011)

The drawings that were in the 1st post were only arch. with no struct, plans. most people would not be able to build off a plan that was shown on the 1st post.
If you could tell me what the joist and beam callout was by the plans listed then I guess you could come up with a budget.
It's so easy to build a house anyone can do it, the only problem I have is I only do it when I know the final cost before I start.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

havalife said:


> ....It's so easy to build a house anyone can do it...


I strongly dissagree with the above statement. Its not something that "anybody" can do.

It takes good organizational & communications skills, some knowledge of building procedure (what comes before what, and, after what), common sense, and some ability, or knowledge , of what constitutes quality and correct work - over poor, inefficient, or flat out incorrect work.

Some people have a natural ability for the above skills, and some do not.


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

And I strongly agree with the post directly above this one. 
Unless you build custom or subdivisons all day long, most people run into problems they never expected. It is not easy to do. It very often turns into a series of problems one after another, that can take ages to sort out and tons of cash that wasn't accounted for. You can't just slap it up and walk away.
And you better have a very strong relationship with your partner, because it will be a huge strain.


----------



## havalife (Mar 23, 2011)

You should have been able to tell I was being Sarcastic, I love it when someone watches a DIY show and then they think they can do it but have no idea on how to start.


----------



## Windows (Feb 22, 2010)

ahb2012 said:


> I just figured since it was a very small house that it would be simple and cheap for me to build. I planned on doing as much as I could on my own and with the help of family and friends such as painting, site clean up, landscaping, hanging drywall, etc. I have a family member that works for a cabinet company that could get me a really great deal on kitchen cabinets I also know a plumber and I know several people that could frame it for me.


I admire your ambition and gumption very much, but there is no way you can sell a new house with an amateur paint job. Repaints are hard enough for the diyer, but painting from new is a different animal altogether. It will take you two months to complete and it will still look terrible. And that is the least of your concerns with this scheme. You need to be SOLID in at least one trade before moving up to gc, and you need to be a solid gc before even dreaming about building a house. Why are you trying to start at the top? Learn some skills, get some experience and then pursue your plan.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

havalife said:


> You should have been able to tell I was being Sarcastic, I love it when someone watches a DIY show and then they think they can do it but have no idea on how to start.


But it is what the DIY shows and box stores that fuel them with what we want to be "sewn". 

I personally love seeing the former Miss Canada painting and moving furniture in heels and wearing perfectly coordinated high fashion to help stage a house for sale. Could the BEHR paint labels be any more attractive?!:yes:

And my all time fave is the show that probably does help out families in trouble but suggests they build 7,000sf houses, with special elevators in a week. Mortar cannot dry or cure completely in a week. Decent paint takes 30 days. 

In a pinch architects and structural engineers that work for me can get me drawings in a couple days. None have suggested yet I build anything from the ground up from $300 Menard's plans. I have nothing against Texas save for Houston smells and Dallas is Dallas. Like I said. Big hats. No cattle.


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

Nice to see that yet another thread has devolved into a pointless pissing contest. :whistling2:


----------



## havalife (Mar 23, 2011)

This thread started bad and it will only get worse.
Recap of original post:
1. Has land
2. No experiance
3. No money
4. No job
5. No idea of what to do 1st.
6. Before starting he is wanting the cheapest plans
7. Never built a house
8. Thinks $10,000 is too much for tree removal (I would not know from watching a TV show what was involved in the cost)
9. Starting with a 2 story
10. No Budget

Looks like everything is in order for a huge loss of money.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Back of Dr. Hicks.

This person wants us to suggest you can possibly build a nice house or two from drawings sold at a box store for a few schillings. :no::no::no:


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

sdsester said:


> Back of Dr. Hicks.
> 
> This person wants us to suggest you can possibly build a nice house or two from drawings sold at a box store for a few schillings. :no::no::no:


How many times do you guys feel you need to repeat the same things? Or are you just bored?

Read Post #10.


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

Well if we are bored losers, then we are all in this together


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

this situation is a lose lose for the builder if they have no experience.. twice ive worked on homes where the homeowner was acting as the gc with no experience in it.. both times we were less than 1/4 of the way through construction and the homeowner was coming to us for advice on just about everything,, what should be done, who to use for different subtrades etc..... by the time we got to 1/2 complete we basically took over the job and the homeowner was left to be the homeowner picking out paint colors and tile

with my construction experience doing it proffesionally in the residential new construction sector and renovation plus commercial construction ive worked for builders that were guys that worked their way up through the ranks ( very organized and know what needs to be done) and the "egg head contractors" as i call them ( number crunchers that business people but dont know how things get done) the guys that grew up in the industry are the best ones to have running a job. they dont miss anything.. the other ones estimate x amount of material and time to do something when it takes xxx amount of material and time.. when the trade needs more material the gc blames the sub... . ill take the guy that actually builds as my builder


----------



## havalife (Mar 23, 2011)

Great to hear that Woodwork, But this poster is not a builder, tradesman, cleanup, broom pusher, let alone a person that should attempt the project.
Who would give a construction loan to this person.


----------



## jomama45 (Nov 13, 2008)

woodworkbykirk said:


> ill take the guy that actually builds as my builder


I couldn't agree more. :thumbsup:

Even as a subcontractor, I have a simple rule when it comes to builders: If they don't regularily wear a tool belt, I don't want anything to do with them.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

havalife said:


> Great to hear that Woodwork, But this poster is not a builder, tradesman, cleanup, broom pusher, let alone a person that should attempt the project.
> Who would give a construction loan to this person.



re read my post. i clearly state how quickly it gets out of hand trying to work for homeowners trying to act as a builder


----------



## Adonis1 (May 8, 2012)

Hi all friends,
I watch out all your opinions and i want to share my opinion that you should be keep a place for a garden in your home for fresh air and also keep a space for a garage for your car parking because after completion your home you do not have to face problems


----------



## ahb2012 (Apr 29, 2012)

A lot of negative post here. And sdsester, what does "Big hats. No cattle" mean? I don't know it you have ever been to Texas but its nothing like what you see on TV. I have only ridden on a horse once in my life. And no I don't own cowboy boots or a cowboy hat. Back to the subject, let be be a little bit more clear on my construction experience, I do know more about the business of it then I previously gave myself credit for. I don't know if I mentioned before, but I do know how to hang drywall. I also have many family and friends that know a lot about the business and can help along the way. I will take you guys advice and work for awhile in the industry before I go forward with construction though. In the mean time I would like to put together a list of the process so that I can get a figure of cost. 

Feel free to correct me if I am wrong:

1. pick out plans and buy blue prints that fit my property
2. permits from the city
3. land cleared (recently done)
4. plumber for sewage and water
5. foundation constructed and poured 
6. wood framing
7. roof shingles 
8. energy/installation barrier siding 
9. windows and doors and bathtubs
10. electrical wiring, alarm wiring and heat and air conditioning 
11. siding/brick
12. interior installation, sheet rock and attic installation
13. taping and floating and texturing
14. Base boards and crown molding and interior doors
15. painting
16. carpet/tile/wood floors
17. cabinets/sinks/faucets and fixture (lights, light switches, plates) and toilets 
18. landscaping 
19. Staging (optional)
20. marketing (open house)

Whats missing or out of order?


----------



## havalife (Mar 23, 2011)

I don't know about your area but you may want to go to the city and they should have a list of all requirements. Being that you just bought the lot I would think you still have all the property pins located and marked.
If the city does not require these items for a start I would include them in the budget anyways. 
Insurance
Securiry Fencing
Porta Pot
Lot grading
Compaction test
Trash containment


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

This is an absolutely insane thread. :furious: But what they hey. Here is what I notice missing. 

Financing? Bank will want their construction loan back so you better be sure you can sell these shacks or can convert the loan if they sit
Money for Taxes? These things are going to increase your tax assessment and you will need to pay the increase until you sell them
Utilities? You will need to turn some on in your name
Identifying and Checking Availability of Good Sub-Contractors? Yellow pages could work I suppose (not). Good ones will be busy
Project Management? Beyond a list because stuff will happen and your critical path will change with just a single thunderstorm
Inspection Fees? May or not be allowed in your construction loan. I certainly would not pay interest on them and do them out of pocket
Psychotherapy? Because you will realize you are way over your head with this at some point
Personal Security? If you involve friends and family in this venture you will need it
Community Relations? Are these shacks going up in a community that will tolerate them or are you building on an historically landmarked piece of land to start
Legal Counsel? I sense your need for one in all this big time


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

I have a wild idea for you. Since even you know there is no money in this for you. Why don't you cut your losses, talk with your accountant, and donate this land to Habitat for Humanity! Glory in the tax write off, get out from under the property taxes and revel in doing a truly nice thing for the community?

Then start over when you have more experience, perhaps working on the houses Habitat builds and try again when you are more ready?:yes:


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

I was wondering >>Is paint the same as primer. And has anybody ever used Allure flooring


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

*Forum Advertising Rules: *
 The rules regarding our advertising policies are pretty simple. *You are not allowed to advertise on this *site* unless you pay for a banner ad.* *If you are interested in purchasing a banner ad *please Contact Us.


Participants may not post any messages that are commercial by nature. 
Participants may not publish or discuss any information regarding their product or services, or future (possible) products or services, or any product or services they are, or have been, associated with. This includes, but not limited to suggesting your own services, or services of partners, clients, employers or friends.
Participants may not post any message that directs others to any pages at their own commercial web site, *including informational pages*. 
Participants may not direct others to contact them regarding their product or services or future (possible) products or services, or any product or services they are, or have been, associated with. 
Participants may not solicit the membership for feedback or suggestions on their product or services. 
Participants may not solicit users for any project or purpose external to the forum; public, private, or commercial. Most importantly our member base is not a resource to be "mined" by individuals, groups, or businesses, for profit or not for profit. Further; If you *SPAM* our members in any manner, your account will be disabled. 
Members and/or users may only discuss details about their company and/or product offerings when the thread starter or poster has made direct reference to their company and stated something untrue or misleading, or something which clearly needs clarifying. The response must be in direct reference to the point discussed only and contain no added promotional information and/or fluff.* It is advisable when in the above scenario to contact us first. *
Participants may not include their company name as part of their username unless you are a local contractor and not selling anything to our members . 
*Exception:* These rules do not apply to local contractors wishing to discuss their businesses, use their business name as their username, or link to their own companies websites. The key is that you must not be selling products or services to contractors or homeowners.
*Exception:* Users may link to commercial or informational sites as long as you have no vested interest in doing so. Example, someone posts a link to a new tool that they are using or to a leads service they have had success with. We are just trying to stop SELF PROMOTION and not valid discussions. We reserve the right to delete any message that we are unsure of its intentions.


----------



## ahb2012 (Apr 29, 2012)

sdsester, whats with the sarcastic attitude? No matter what I am going to do what I want to do regardless. I know what I am capable of doing, I just figured coming to this site I would find other more experienced GC that could give me a few pointers on what they did right or wrong on their first spec home project. 

All I know is if one day I do become successful and I find someone either on this site or in the real world that needs help or advice with their first build, I will be willing to help out in any way I can because that is the type of person I am.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

ahb2012. I think you'll find that you are allowed to join over at CONTRACTORTALK.COM. 

Make a few more post, and your PM ability will be enabled, PM Nathan. He is the Admin for the sites, he can tell you if you are allowed to join there or not.


----------



## havalife (Mar 23, 2011)

OK I refined my previous post (It was meant to help open his eyes)

As for ahb2012 you will need to really think about what you are doing and not start anything until you have a real budget. Right now you have the lot paid for, sit on it until you have an actual plan from start to finish.You do not need to buy house plans right away, you need to have a preliminary budget with all indirect and direct costs. You had better think of every detaii and expense all the way to final completion or you could loose everything. You need to have alittle left over in case it does not sell during construction, once you finish the house if it is not sold then you will have more costs that you will have to pay.
Good luck on a construction loan.


----------



## pokerdonkey (Oct 6, 2007)

Hate to necro an old post, but I ran across it while searching for other stuff and remembered I had an account here, from an older project. 

ahb2012 (or anyone else), you've received a lot of exceptionally good advice here. It comes from decades and decades of real world experience and should be weighed heavily. 

With that said, be mindful of the fact that basically anywhere you go, with a big idea in tow, you'll be told no. A some of this stuff requires a ton of thought and planning but then again, most of it isn't rocket surgery :wink: and is well within the capabilities of a healthy, enthusiastic man. 

If you're a reasonably bright chap, skilled with handwork, understand how things go together and are able to problem solve, then you're halfway there. The other half is logistics and money. 

I don't know where you're buying lots for $5K but if you're building in a depressed area, that's a bucket of snakes in and of itself, for a few different reasons. Then again, over the past few years, there have been some very, very weird deals on raw parcels so perhaps you just got a gem. 

I'm always of the opinion that you should listen VERY carefully to naysayers, since they're usually going to be a lot closer to the truth than the Pollyannas. Still, with that said, never let them stand in your way if you do the math and decide that your plan is a go. 

Good luck.


----------



## TrailerParadise (Jan 3, 2013)

your plan has been covered well by the guys here, listen to them, they know what they are talking about. my only advice to you is, dont assume your friends and family will help you for free. dont assume that because someone owes you, they will give you anything. i am nearing the end of my full house remodel and i am currently paying my own mother $200 a month to help me work on it 8 days a month. i even asked my sister to help, and she does but i have to pay her as well. everyone i knew told me they would help, but now that i need their help, they are too busy or dont want to help. so, dont just assume people will help, and dont take for granted that someone will help you just because they said they would. and for someone with no experience, i would take on a house flip before tackling a full new build. just my two cents.


----------



## CJ21 (Mar 21, 2010)

Here is my two cents, I think it would easier for you to enroll in carpentry program at your local technical college or try to find a job with a local builder. Building a house its not for beginners, it takes a lot skill and money. By the way where did you get the funds to buy the lot when you don't have a job? And what did you major in college? I major in building construction but could not find a job in my field so I took a job with the city as a Service Maintenance Worker. My point is you need to find any kind of job other than your field so you can pay down your debt. This may sound rue but no one will give you a loan to build a house without a decent job.


----------



## md2lgyk (Jan 6, 2009)

My wife and I built our log house almost entirely by ourselves. We have over 40 years of DIY experience. What you want to do is admirable, but simply impossible for a beginner. Unless you hire a licensed general contractor who will guarantee completion of the house, you will NOT be able to get a construction loan. End of story.


----------

